# Bikes and Beer



## TR6SC (Feb 2, 2019)

Bike



Beer


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2019)

I've heard that wiping your bike down with a good beer keeps the wheels turning in a circular motion.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Feb 2, 2019)

Good thing you chose an English bike for riding on a rainy day, taht bike was made for winter riding. Every time I've thought about riding today the rain starts up again. Maybe it's a day to just drink beer and dream of the next ride?


----------



## Social Suicide (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## TR6SC (Feb 2, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Good thing you chose an English bike for riding on a rainy day, taht bike was made for winter riding. Every time I've thought about riding today the rain starts up again. Maybe it's a day to just drink beer and dream of the next ride?



"Sitting in an English garden
Waiting for the sun
If the sun don't come you get a tan
From standing in the English rain"
Lennon & McCartney


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Feb 2, 2019)

Finally got out for a short ride on the Pierce. To make it seem longer I did the Leebolt patented lazy weaving turns from one side of the street to the other, rolling stately but like a drunken sailor. And beer with dinner after Lori cut my hair.


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2019)

*BEER AND BICYCLES*
OF COURSE THEY GO TOGETHER

A few brew labels with bicycles


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2019)

FORGET THE PAINT


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2019)

The rain sucked, but the beer was good...Had a brew inside and grabbed  a roadie to head back home





RHODE GEAR insulated trunk bag is perfect for carrying a six pack.


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2019)

My latest beercycle. Still in formulation mode.


----------



## mike j (Feb 4, 2019)

Good bikes gone bad.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2019)

How you park bicycles after a 9 mile, 3 pub ride; it took around 7 hours! Further beers were consumed at the adjacent public house before heading home.....


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 4, 2019)

The gang from Bicycle Longmont escort the keg for Oktoberfest from Left Hand Brewing to the festival every year. We stop at all the other brewers in town along the way and even ride through one of them.















When we arrive at Oktoberfest, the Mayor taps the keg we escorted to kick off the party! Luckily for me, the party is only 3 blocks from home!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The gang from Bicycle Longmont escort the keg for Oktoberfest from Left Hand Brewing to the festival every year. We stop at all the other brewers in town along the way and even ride through one of them.View attachment 943317
> 
> View attachment 943319
> View attachment 943318
> ...



Very cool! In Saumur (France) last summer we cycled in through an old door at a wine chateau and through their wine caves, emerging out the other side of the hill. Bonkers!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Of course one should be aware of the downside of all of this frivolity. Moments after taking this shot, my friend Clive (who, if you zoom in bears the expression of a man well into his cups) walked towards the gate, turned back to say something and caught the end bicycle with the toe of his boot;  I watched in disbelief and some horror as every single machine toppled over.
 Beware!


----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2019)

Le Tour de France...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)

Que borracho !


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Que borracho !


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2019)

Finally hit on a subject that Fordmike actually knows a little something about.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 4, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Very cool! In Saumur (France) last summer we cycled in through an old door at a wine chateau and through their wine caves, emerging out the other side of the hill. Bonkers!




That would have been great! 



dnc1 said:


> Of course one should be aware of the downside of all of this frivolity. Moments after taking this shot, my friend Clive (who, if you zoom in bears the expression of a man well into his cups) walked towards the gate, turned back to say something and caught the end bicycle with the toe of his boot;  I watched in disbelief and some horror as every single machine toppled over.
> Beware!
> 
> View attachment 943365




And yes, responsible drinking is best. Bet he felt like a heel after knocking bikes over. Can't imagine...
I try to do one, then the other. That's why I'm glad to live within blocks of some good food and brew.  (but don't have pics)


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2019)

Dont drink and ride,just drink.


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 4, 2019)

Boris said:


> Finally hit on a subject that Fordmike actually knows a little something about.








Perhaps he should eat a little something.


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2019)

Bicyles and Beer relationship
https://dirtragmag.com/bikes-and-craft-beer-exploring-a-passionate-relationship/


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2019)

_*A Few more labels*_


----------



## Sven (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Some UK examples.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 10, 2019)

@rustjunkie, @Velocipedist Co., @Balloonatic, @desiree and others having a pint or two at Ciclavia LA.. bikes are outside, we can only focus on one thing at a time. 

@Joe Buffardi, and @Robertriley suckin' down suds at the Balloonatic Bash a few years ago... time for another ride or party for suds and cycles!


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 10, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> @rustjunkie, @Velocipedist Co., @Balloonatic, @desiree and others having a pint or two at Ciclavia LA.. bikes are outside, we can only focus on one thing at a time.
> 
> @Joe Buffardi, and @Robertriley suckin' down suds at the Balloonatic Bash a few years ago... time for another ride or party for suds and cycles!
> 
> ...



Hey Amigos and Amigas, why didn't you invite me? It's only a 12 hour drive! Did you shoot this shot with a drone?


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 10, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> Hey Amigos and Amigas, why didn't you invite me? It's only a 12 hour drive! Did you shoot this shot with a drone?



It was before you drank the So. Cal bike community coolaid... going forward you're on the list!


----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2019)

Natty boh on the '55 heading home


----------



## Miyata FL. (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 2, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 957268




I wonder if this would be easier to ride home than a bicycle from the bar after a couple too many?

(Maybe premeditation for pulling the trigger on one someday when I have nothing better to do.)

Cool pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 13, 2019)

Beer ads


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 943568



Clearly, Mike is top of the list for the King of this thread and a possible "spokesperson" for the "*Imbibe and ride*" passion. Now when I was a young man.. see pic... Note Heiney beer shirt as well. This is taken back in the early 1990's. ( sold bike to a CABE member about 15 years ago)

I still have the shirt. It has a 3- D holographic type image where the cap flies off in the air as the image/shirt moves. If I recall, I bought it at the Heineken brewery in Amsterdam in that same time period. I have hardly worn it since ( note no stains or holes like my usual apparel) because although a Large, it seems a little "snug" around my Molsen muscle or "sh** locker" as we affectionately describe the maturing physique. I still enjoy my "suds"... Ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2019)

Boris said:


> Finally hit on a subject that Fordmike actually knows a little something about.




I recommended he be the spokesperson for "imbibe and ride"!! Great bikes and fine looking beers!! The REAL impressive thing is I think all his posts/pics are on one ride/same day. Amazing......


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Mar 13, 2019)

Went for a ride, got caught in the rain 4 miles from home...had to take shelter..


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2019)

Sven said:


> Bicyles and Beer relationship
> https://dirtragmag.com/bikes-and-craft-beer-exploring-a-passionate-relationship/



Good article, thanks. I've been a fan of Fat Tire Ale ( and the label) for many years.You just have to look at the many bicycle labels in a well stocked beer store, or the bicycles lined up outside a brew pub to understand.

Obviously the passtime of enjoying a few brew is equally embraced by the Classic rides many of us enjoy, and all forms of cycling/variety of bicycles. Craft and micro breweries have made the ride and taste more interesting.


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2019)

I love her


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## highship (Mar 13, 2019)

.

Think beer, not coffee...


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 13, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b-double-e-double-r-un.90301/


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2019)

Beer Transporter


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I recommended he be the spokesperson for "imbibe and ride"!! Great bikes and fine looking beers!! The REAL impressive thing is I think all his posts/pics are on one ride/same day. Amazing......


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Mar 14, 2019)

Really nice day out here, finally. Pulled out some of the gang. Cleaning, charging, & some oil... for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2019)

Out for sushi and ordered the big boy 2L Asahi


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Out for sushi and ordered the big boy 2L Asahi
> View attachment 964901




*Bumper! *


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rolled the HTB down to a new local brewery and met up with Steve (@Velocipedist Co. )


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2019)

Night 2 at OverTown Brewery.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## the tinker (Mar 16, 2019)

"Nothing like a good beer buzz while riding a bike, I always say."


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2019)

St. Patty's Day brews


----------



## Nashman (Mar 17, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> St. Patty's Day brewsView attachment 966326



Cheers!! Looks tasty......


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 4, 2019)

*Mike yet another hint of the bike for *tomorrows ride,,on the stand,,but a Guinnes in a can ,,no wonder why the rear vender lacing looks like thatI am sure every last detail will be in place ,,Have Fun ,,Ride On and cant wait for the outcome and photos of the ride,,


----------



## Nashman (May 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 991408



Nice label/backdrop. You have a talent for beer, and beyond!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2019)

On a roll today. Rode down to have a brew with @Vintage Paintworx


----------



## Nashman (May 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> On a roll today. Rode down to have a brew with @Vintage Paintworx View attachment 991420



 Yeah, we finally got rid of the snow and are having some decent weather/still can be coolish, but took the '38 Flyte for a spin, then a rip in my '57 Met convert to a buds place about 10 miles outa town. Had a few bev's with him, and now enjoying the homestead.  G/F is at a rented cabin on a lake for her 60th ( she's a Twin, and her older Sister by 5 years has the same "May the 4th be with you" Bday) Bday.  I'm batching it...right on!! I find most women ( all due respect) have a Bday "week" so Heather and I have already celebrated some/will more on her return. I can crank up my jukebox tonight, maybe even an electric guitar!! I can, and do anyway when she's home, but it's different when you are ( our Dog Woody is ok with it?) batching.  Cheers to all!  Bob


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 6, 2019)

Nuff said


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1016007
> 
> View attachment 1016008
> 
> ...



What brew are we drooling over in pic #1? Ryan's Red?......  #2 pic Sampson's Brown Ale?


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## 39zep (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 26, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1069833



Love that glass!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh ya.


----------

